# Bugs/Mantis collecting trip



## Exo (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi to all mantis hobbyst 

Me and my crew went out for a while to make sure we will bring back to the hobby few more nice looking mantis species 
Some pictures below, others should be following in a meantime

You can also check for any update on our's fan page on a facebook 

Exo Factory Insects

Thanks for reading and enjoy the pictures below

Regards


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 27, 2016)

Is the creobroter (or maybe theoprobus) with the smile on its back already in the hobby? It's adorable. I need one.


----------



## Kermit (Feb 27, 2016)

Way to go Exo!


----------



## MantisGalore (Feb 28, 2016)

Mime454 said:


> Is the creobroter (or maybe theoprobus) with the smile on its back already in the hobby? It's adorable. I need one.


Theopropus


----------



## Ranitomeya (Feb 29, 2016)

I've always like Deroplatys truncata, but I've never seen them available in the US while I've been in the hobby. I hope one day they make their way over in numbers where they might be more commonly available.


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Feb 29, 2016)

Truncata! I'm so jealoussss.  That's an awesome haul though! Congrats~


----------



## Ghost_Keeper (Feb 29, 2016)

DerrDoktor said:


> Truncata! I'm so jealoussss.  That's an awesome haul though! Congrats~


That aint no haul! Exo and his buddies went on a field trip to see these guys in action it seems.


----------



## Carter (Mar 2, 2016)

So you are on Borneo then? What are the localities where you found these nice species?


----------



## Extrememantid (Mar 2, 2016)

Ghost_Keeper said:


> That aint no haul! Exo and his buddies went on a field trip to see these guys in action it seems.


I'm fairly certain he collected most.


----------



## Ghost_Keeper (Mar 2, 2016)

Extrememantid said:


> I'm fairly certain he collected most.


He's also been known to go out and collect these guys in the wild, so there's a good chance it's either.


----------



## Extrememantid (Mar 2, 2016)

Ghost_Keeper said:


> He's also been known to go out and collect these guys in the wild, so there's a good chance it's either.


That's what I'm saying, he collected lots of the bugs he found in Thailand or wherever he went.


----------



## Ghost_Keeper (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Extrememantid (Mar 2, 2016)

Ghost_Keeper said:


> Oh. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


Haha no need to apologize


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 2, 2016)

Amazing finds in the wild, I would be beside myself if I found some of those in the wild.  Thanks for sharing, and best of luck with your new pets.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Mar 3, 2016)

beautiful mantids!


----------



## Exo (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey ! 
Already writing this post from Europe 
Most of species showed on a picture's are already HOUSED and let s hope they will be doing well   

Adding few more pics


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm curious as to where you were collecting now in Asia? As I see you found a Japanese boxer (Acromantis japonica) and seems they are typically found on a certain small island anymore, and even there are becoming harder to find. Very nice finds nonetheless!


----------



## Exo (Mar 5, 2016)

The one of the mantis you mention is not a Acromantis but citharomantis falcata  

Little more difficult to get than pretty common japanese boxer mantis  

Whole South East Asia


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah that was the one, does looks very similar (at least in that photo) - but after looking up some more photos of the species you gave indeed there are differences  

Very nice, seems like the majority you get are ones I haven't heard much if not anything about. Thanks for sharing some great species.


----------



## Mime454 (Mar 5, 2016)

That last toxodera mantis on the stick is crazy.


----------



## Ghost_Keeper (Mar 5, 2016)

I would KILL for one of those Toxodera.


----------



## Dracus (Mar 8, 2016)

*Exo*, I see you have collected a bunch of females of some quite rare genera.

How exactly did you find them?


----------

